# Robert Rollock on Moses and the two covenants



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 30, 2021)

The word in both covenants was for a long time in the world, even from _Adam’s_ time till _Moses,_ unwritten; delivered as from hand to hand, and continued by a lively voice: for I pass over such matters as _Joseph_ records to be ingraven in columns before the flood, as also the Apocryphals of _Henoch. ...

And Moses wrote the Word of both covenants; of both I say, Legal and Evangelical: but whereas he gave, but as it were, the first lineaments of the Evangelical covenant, he set forth the Legal covenant clearly and in full measure. For the legal covenant in the books of Moses is clearly recommended and urged, but the Evangelical more darkly set before us. For which cause all the doctrine of Moses is said to be legal: The Law came by Moses, Joh. 1. ..._

For more, see Robert Rollock on Moses and the two covenants.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

